# Skipooterky - Traversing the Sahara



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipooterky - Traversing the Sahara

​*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

How cute! I love their turbans!

I have an idea for a Skipooterky Christmas theme: Instead of reindeers Scooter,Skipper and Sparky are pulling Santa's sledge.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Skipooterky - Traversing the Sahara
> 
> ​*


① 3 wise budgies
② Camels
③ Now who's got the map to Bethlehem ? We've only got 43 days to get there !

Pete 

No disrespect to any other religion or faith intended


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know why but I just love these guys in the turbans. Get out the flying carpets and Aladdin's lamp.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Skipooterky - Traversing the Sahara
> 
> ​*


Hey Skip ! How come them pesky lovie's get to ride on a nice big ship and we only get a silly ol' ship of the desert


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see the boys are continuing their Arabian adventures! 
It seems Scooter and Sparky are having a bit of trouble with their camel, they can't get him up!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Guys On the first day of Christmas my true love said to me was two camels sitting on the sand ... On the second day of Christmas my true love said to me.was a holiday to the Arabian desert...Scooter says Hey Skip How does the rest of the song go guys I forgot.... This is to cute I also love there turbans.... But Indi wants to know why aren't you guys on a cruise like the Lovie birds... With the desert you get sand in your eyes.... Wonderful picture Deb as always...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Maurice Jarre's majestic Lawerence of Arabia theme instantly materializes 



 

"Hey Skip, Sparky and I have a serious complaint. Why do you always get the lead with the big camel and we get a puny and lazy one who won't even stand?" - a very unhappy Scooter

"First off, you need to give it a good whack on its hind and yell Hut-Hut-Hut! I also get the lead because I'm the SKIP in SKIPooterky and my name precedes you both, which also gets me top billing so...!" - Skip

And after a heated exchange, Scooter shoots a hole in Skip's water canteen with his rifle! "Good luck trying to find the next water well...which is only about another 100 miles away!" - Scooterky:laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


nuxi said:



How cute! I love their turbans!

I have an idea for a Skipooterky Christmas theme: Instead of reindeers Scooter,Skipper and Sparky are pulling Santa's sledge.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Gaby! 



Impeckable said:



① 3 wise budgies
② Camels
③ Now who's got the map to Bethlehem ? We've only got 43 days to get there !

Pete 

No disrespect to any other religion or faith intended 

Click to expand...

That's cute -- the three wise budgies following the Star to Bethlehem.
Hmmm, and yet another thought would be a picture depicting the gifts of the magi.  I see a new theme coming up. 



Cody said:



I don't know why but I just love these guys in the turbans. Get out the flying carpets and Aladdin's lamp.

Click to expand...

 Thank you. 
The little turbans do seem to suit them, don't they. 



Impeckable said:



Hey Skip ! How come them pesky lovie's get to ride on a nice big ship and we only get a silly ol' ship of the desert 

Click to expand...

:laughing:



aluz said:



I see the boys are continuing their Arabian adventures! 
It seems Scooter and Sparky are having a bit of trouble with their camel, they can't get him up!  

Click to expand...

Oh! I thought Scooter and Sparky told the camel it could lie down and take a break! 



LynandIndigo said:



Indi wants to know why aren't you guys on a cruise like the Lovie birds. With the desert you get sand in your eyes.
Wonderful picture Deb as always...

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn - I'm glad you enjoyed it. 



Jedikeet said:



Maurice Jarre's majestic Lawerence of Arabia theme instantly materializes 



 
Skipper/Scooter dialog and action

Click to expand...

YIKES! 
If any of my budgies was that rude and mean to the others  he (or they) would be grounded for a minimum of a month and not :nono: allowed to play with one another or go on any adventures!

While my boys may have disagreements, they are always expected to conduct themselves with one another as the gentlemen they were raised to be - certainly not as hooligans! :wow:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Maurice Jarre's majestic Lawerence of Arabia theme instantly materializes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well what do they say ????? Only mad dogs and Englishmen go out in mid day sun ,obviously our Nick forgot that pearl of wisdom.LOL


The Three wise Budgies resplendent in their turbans, ( minus the robes, to be added later no doubt) wee majestically waiting for the stars to come out and guide them to their destination.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Skipooterky look like they're having a great time--although I think Scooterky is looking a bit annoyed that Scooter _always_ gets the lead camel with tassels on it 

Loving those turbans again, though--and I second the Christmas ideas.

Here's one: Maybe you could do like an "advent calendar"-- every day of Christmas, post a new christmas themed pic of the boys like them as the Wise Men or the Gifts of the Magi or them decorating a tree or something--although it would probably be a lot of work!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Maurice Jarre's majestic Lawerence of Arabia theme instantly materializes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...No way the world's most famous secret agents on leave would come to blows or shot's fired with each other...:nono:

I'm going with Pete's version of the three wise men on their way to see the baby Jesus ...

Kind of a skipooterky time travel episode...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



Well what do they say ????? Only mad dogs and Englishmen go out in mid day sun ,obviously our Nick forgot that pearl of wisdom.LOL


The Three wise Budgies resplendent in their turbans, ( minus the robes, to be added later no doubt) wee majestically waiting for the stars to come out and guide them to their destination.

Click to expand...

I see you and Pete are in agreement and I'd better start planning the trip to Bethlehem for the boys now. 



StarlingWings said:



Skipooterky look like they're having a great time--although I think Scooterky is looking a bit annoyed that Scooter always gets the lead camel with tassels on it 

Loving those turbans again, though--and I second the Christmas ideas.

Here's one: Maybe you could do like an "advent calendar"-- every day of Christmas, post a new christmas themed pic of the boys like them as the Wise Men or the Gifts of the Magi or them decorating a tree or something--although it would probably be a lot of work! 

Click to expand...

 That is definitely a huge undertaking -- 25 days worth of pictures. :wow:
I'm not sure my tendonitis is going to allow that many this holiday season  
But, I do agree it is a fun idea!



Jonah said:



...No way the world's most famous secret agents on leave would come to blows or shot's fired with each other...:nono:

I'm going with Pete's version of the three wise men on their way to see the baby Jesus ...

Kind of a skipooterky time travel episode...

Click to expand...

 I'll definitely see if I can create a good picture of the three on their way to Bethlehem. :thumbsup:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> I see you and Pete are in agreement and I'd better start planning the trip to Bethlehem for the boys now.
> 
> That is definitely a huge undertaking -- 25 days worth of pictures. :wow:
> ...


Yeah, that is definitely too many  If you had a "Christmas Picture Generator," it would be fine. I hope your tendonitis stays low this holiday season so you can stick around 
I also vote for a Bethlehem picture!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Yeah, that is definitely too many  If you had a "Christmas Picture Generator," it would be fine. I hope your tendonitis stays low this holiday season so you can stick around 
I also vote for a Bethlehem picture! 

Click to expand...

 I haven't totally ruled out posting an Advent Thread. :laughing1:
I've started mapping out some ideas for it now.

I do have some time in November to get a head-start on creating pictures so.... we'll see what happens. 

I'll definitely put the Bethlehem picture in the queue! :hug:*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Oh Deb - This is SO ADORABLE!!! Turbaned budgies on camels - another Completely original concept, and so unexpectedly worth waiting for!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I see the boys are still sporting the turbans that they look so handsome in ! 

Nick that was funny :laughing: Deborah, I'm sure you're glad that Skipper isn't that mean in real life :laughing2:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



Oh Deb - This is SO ADORABLE!!! Turbaned budgies on camels - another Completely original concept, and so unexpectedly worth waiting for!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Ollie! :hug:



RavensGryf said:



I see the boys are still sporting the turbans that they look so handsome in !

Nick that was funny :laughing: Deborah, I'm sure you're glad that Skipper isn't that mean in real life :laughing2:

Click to expand...

The boys thank you for the compliment.

Skipooterky may have minor disagreements with one another during their adventures.
Violence, shooting or any other behavior inappropriate for budgies who are stellar Secret Agents as well as the POTUS and Chief of Staff in the US to engage in with one another doesn't seem ****ing to me.

To me, the boys' actions and any dialog offered for them should be only of the highest caliber. *


----------

